
History tells us what will happen next with Brexit and Trump - angry-hacker
https://medium.com/@theonlytoby/history-tells-us-what-will-happen-next-with-brexit-trump-a3fefd154714
======
paulpauper
If history is so certain, there is something called the NYSE and there are
many people happy to take the opposite side that bet.

Here is how I would play it: if there is global upheaval, the US will still
come out ahead, and yields on all duration treasury bonds will plunge to zero,
so one can make money regardless of the outcome by going long America (S&P
500) and shorting Europe and emerging markets, while also going 'long'
treasuries. Even if there is peace (which I think is still the mostly likely
outcome) the S&P 500 should still outperform Europe (which is weakened by
Brexit), and treasuries should do well too.

